# This years first ducklings



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Just thought I would share a photo of this years first adorable ducklings that were born in our yard by the lake.  
Mom has been 'hiding out' in some grass right next to the lake which I hadn't gotten around to cutting.

This morning I was out feeding a few ferals & decided to check on Momma Mallard. I found three babies swimming by the dock & then Mom got up & three more babies followed her into the water.

As you can see by the back of her neck, she has been severely abused by the males.  

All seemed OK so I went inside & started cleaning the aviary & AZ room. A few minutes later I heard a horn honking. I knew this was odd as we only have a walking path on the other side the lake. It was a maintainence man honking the horn on his little cart, trying to scare off a couple males that had attacked her in the water. They flew to the lawn so he got in his cart & drove towards the males which gave Momma Mallard a chance to get away, at least for a second. 
She ended up in a bakyard about three houses down from ours. Her babies were huddled together in the middle of the lake. They finally made it to where Mom was but were unable to get on land as the ledge was too high. Mom was reluctant to get in the water because there were 7 males keeping her at bay. 

I had an appointment so needed to get ready but as soon as I got home I went out to see if I could spot her. I did. She was down the lake with babies in tow.  

I have a question. Terry, or anyone, what type of net would you suggest we get to have on hand, in the event a rescue is in order, whether it be the babies or Mom? I saw some at Wal-Mart, but the holes seems quite big. They were actually fishing nets. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

How wonderful of you to take notice and care about this family of ducks, I know you are like that though 

The beatings that the females endure sound dreadful and horrific, but (as we've learned), I guess it's nature and we are about 64 million years less evolved 

I'm glad you were able to watch and see this through and that the outcome was a good one for mamma and chicks. As for netting to capture, Terry is the one to ask....as you know

Thanks for sharing this little tid bit of mother nature (at work) with the forum


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cindy,

Thanks so much for looking out for Mom and the ducklings. Those DARNED males!

The long handled pole nets for fishing work well, but you do need to find one with very small mesh or the ducklings "squirt" right out through the holes. My "duckling" net has an approx 4 foot long handle, perhaps two foot diameter net, and the openings in the net are only about 1/4 inch in size.

I'm glad we don't have any ducklings at the pond just yet. Though I love them, and they are darling, it just kills me to see them get picked off one by one until there are none. 

I got in an itty bitty Rouen duckling this morning that is currently bunking with a little beanie baby chicken as I have no other birds of any type that are small enough to be with this little one .. pics later.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Brad,
I love living on the lake but as Terry mentioned, it is sad to see 6-8 ducklings following Mom & then day by day there is one less. I'm wondering too, if the fish might not be grabbing their tiny little feet as they paddle along.

Thank youTerry. I will go find a net with small holes. 

As I was watching, & taking pictues, of the babies a group of Canada Geese came by for a visit.  
They are so beautiful & really loud when they all get to 'talking'. We live just about at the middle of the lake & I'm sure the neighbors on each end could hear them this morning.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm wondering too, if the fish might not be grabbing their tiny little feet as they paddle along.



Hi Cindy, this is entirely possible, depending on the species and size of fish in your pond. There are many species of larger fish that will take waterbird chicks.




AZWhitefeather said:


> As I was watching, & taking pictues, of the babies a group of Canada Geese came by for a visit.
> They are so beautiful & really loud when they all get to 'talking'. We live just about at the middle of the lake & I'm sure the neighbors on each end could hear them this morning.
> 
> Cindy


We have TONS of Canada geese up here in Canada At the hotel, we are on a large empty field of corn with a pond out back. The Canada geese come from miles around for the refuge, water and grains in the field


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cindy,

What great pictures! I sure love to see mama with her babies, but its so sad that she is at the mercy of these males all the time , and then to have her babies picked off, terrible!

Thank you for looking after them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

At my local duck pond the babies get picked off by large fish, large turtles, herons, crows, hawks, free roaming cats and the occasional warped human.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just went out to see if Mama & babies made it safely back to their nest.
They did, so I thought I would put a few seeds down for them & one of the babies popped his head up between Mom's wing. Then another had to see what was going on.  
I ran to get the camera to see if I could get a picture of these two little darlings. It's not the best as it's starting to get dark.

I'll be able to sleep better now knowing they are safe for the night.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> At my local duck pond the babies get picked off by large fish, large turtles, herons, crows, hawks, free roaming cats and the occasional warped human.
> 
> Terry


We have large fish & pretty big turtles in the lake. Perhaps that's what happens to the babies here as well.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful picture, Cindy! Such darling little beings!

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahhh! They are so cute!


----------

